# Front shifting blues



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

My Santana has developed a nasty case of front derailleur chain rub. The bike was made before Santana introduced their Triple-fix front derailleur adapter. I have one of those coming from Precision Tandems. Would Campy shift levers solve the problem, at least they have more trim positions than Shimano?
Or is a bar end shifter for the front derailleur the way to go?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Pegorider said:


> My Santana has developed a nasty case of front derailleur chain rub. The bike was made before Santana introduced their Triple-fix front derailleur adapter. I have one of those coming from Precision Tandems. Would Campy shift levers solve the problem, at least they have more trim positions than Shimano?
> Or is a bar end shifter for the front derailleur the way to go?


 My Tandem was first a MTB; came with a 105 derailleur, 53/42/30 triple and SRAM grip shifters. I never had a problem with this setup, but switched to a dropbar and bar-end shifters. Since the front derailleur shift is not indexed, trim is not an issue. Best of Luck


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

I use Campy shift levers on our tandem. They work well. I can trim the front derailleur so it has no chain rub. I have also rode tandems with bar end shifters. They can also be trimmed for no rub. I think either Campy or bar end shifters should fix the rub problem. It's a matter of personal preference as to which one you would like better.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

mibike said:


> I use Campy shift levers on our tandem. They work well. I can trim the front derailleur so it has no chain rub. I have also rode tandems with bar end shifters. They can also be trimmed for no rub. I think either Campy or bar end shifters should fix the rub problem. It's a matter of personal preference as to which one you would like better.


Same here, Campy Centaur shifters, no front chain rub.
Its almost like a barcon the way it works but has some indexing as well.


----------

